# Archie's new Christmas jumper



## Karenandnick (Oct 28, 2012)

Archie at 5 and a half months not looking too pleased with his new Christmas jumper haha. Think he was thankful for it on his walk today on a cold December day,don't think he's looking forward to the reindeer outfit I have for him on Christmas day


----------



## Karenandnick (Oct 28, 2012)

Forgot to attach the photo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless him, he looks wonderful - just make him a crown and he can be one of the kings in the poo nativity play! Don't panic - just a bit of fun, not a real play!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Archie is gorgeous... He Looks a lovely boy 

Can't wait to see the reindeer outfit 

You're Giving me ideas here....  

xxx


----------

